# Meyer Plow Troubleshooting



## Carona24 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a used Meyers plow I just put on my truck. I can't get it to work for nothing. I am not the most mechanically inclined so I was wondering if anyone had any advice. I hooked up the wiring just like the schematics showed. I don't have any power inside the truck at the touch pad. Not sure if that is why the plow doesn't work or if there is another problem. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

First what number is the pump ,,46,47.58. ? Second , what control do you have ?


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Allso , posting in the Meyer Troble shooting link farther down would get quicker responce


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

Check your fuses. I know theres not enough information to tell you whats really wrong but I know I've blown fuses while hooking things up (Sometimes Im lazy and dont disconnect the battery).


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

Well the first thing i would look at is the control wire that goes to the cylonoid under the hood. Then check to see if the cylonoid is good if the wire is hooked up correct. Some of the cylonoids have to be grounded to the battery to.


----------



## Carona24 (Feb 8, 2011)

OK Guys thanks for the help LOADS of help! Its an E58H, checked the cylonoid, it WAS bad so I have a new one and it worked! Thanks so much for the help, now another question. after plowing for a while I lose the ability to move the plow in any direction. I shut my truck off, start it up again and it works for a while before going through the same cycle.....Any ideas?


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

How long is 'a while' and how long is the truck off?


----------



## Carona24 (Feb 8, 2011)

At first it was about 30-40 minutes of use, then it got shorter to maybe every 10 mintues. I can shut my truck off and start it again right away and the plow will work again. There were only two times where I had to let it sit for about 5 minutes before it would work again.


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you tried just turning the controller off and back on? Are you getting a fault light when you try moving the plow? Might be electrical/solenoids. Maybe a faulty motor. I know I had an electric motor that would 'hang' and not rotate because of some bad brushes, if you gave if a few quick on/offs it usually would get going. 

The other thing that comes to mind is a bad/underpowered alternator but just turning your truck on/off wouldn't fix the problem like that.


----------

